# Atlas SEL Premium vs. Audi Q7 Premium Plus



## joemarcum (Jun 2, 2017)

Thoughts? If going for the fully loaded Atlas anyway ... is it better value proposition to bite the bullet and pay 8-10k more for the Audi?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

joemarcum said:


> Thoughts? If going for the fully loaded Atlas anyway ... is it better value proposition to bite the bullet and pay 8-10k more for the Audi?


Depends on what you value. The Atlas is, of course, the best bang for buck if you simply want a three row, seven seater. 

Go drive the Q7. Assuming you have a decent dealership near you, you're paying for not only greater refinement/quiet/creature comfort/design, but you're getting a better ownership experience as well. 

A lot of what makes the Q7 better is going to be in subtle things that take more than a few minutes to appreciate. As an example, we recently upgraded from a '15 Grand Cherokee Altitude to a '17 Grand Cherokee Overland. On the surface there was little different beside wheels and some interior trim. However, once driven the differences became substantial: the Harmon Kardon sound system was a major upgrade (and the system in the Altitude was excellent to begin with), the Overland has acoustic glass which cut down on noise (and again, the Altitude was very quiet), ventilated seats are my new best friend, the infotainment includes navigation and a faster processor so it is more responsive, and most substantially, it has air suspension. The big advantage there is that it does make it easier to ingress and egress the vehicle for people who are vertically challenged, but the ride quality is significantly better - but again, in subtle ways. 

Every enhancement is subtle, but put together, the various refinements really are worth the extra money on the Jeep. I think it's one of those situations where if you never tested the better model you'd be perfectly happy with the lower trim/different vehicle. Once you spend some time in the upper trim model, however, you start to wonder how you lived without a lot of the stuff. 

I've got some seat time in the new Q7, and to me, yes, it would be worth the extra money, especially if you're going to hold it for 5+ years.


----------



## davidc1 (May 10, 2010)

I agree. If going for fully loaded, Q7 deserves a look. I am going for SE Tech and would like a roomy 3rd row, so Q7 is out.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

The new Q7 is real nice in comparison; however, it lacks the spacious room the Atlas offers.


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Don[emoji768 said:


> ;106519569]The new Q7 is real nice in comparison; however, it lacks the spacious room the Atlas offers.


How is the Q7 not as spacious? Do they not come with 3rd row? 

Also, the Premium Plus version is not as fully loaded as the Atlas SEL Premium. Granted the Premium might get way more standard options you don't normally get with lower Atlas trim levels. 

What I find ridiculous with VW is how they add very basic options to higher trim levels that are normally found standard with other brands. That's why I always purchased used a year or two old. Best bang for your buck that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidc1 (May 10, 2010)

Q7 may look like the same size as Atlas, but in reality Atlas is much bigger inside. 97 cf. vs. 71. And from what I read and seen, 3rd row is basically for kids only.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Space inside is no comparison. I was going to get a new Q7 but then when I had a look at the Atlas, it was impressive to see how much more room it had over it.


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

We have a Q7 and the third row is pretty much for kids only. Also, with the 3rd row up, trunk space is minimal. However the fit and finish on an Audi is 2nd is to none, and ours is the previous model.


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

Other than the fact that they're German, feel German and they're sister companies, there's virtually no comparison. Even in SEL premium it doesn't feel as well rounded as the Audi. Don't get me wrong I really loved the Atlas, its space and it's design, but its no Audi.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

sedelstein said:


> Other than the fact that they're German, feel German and they're sister companies, there's virtually no comparison. Even in SEL premium it doesn't feel as well rounded as the Audi. Don't get me wrong I really loved the Atlas, its space and it's design, but its no Audi.


The Q7 is a lot more expensive whether you lease or buy and just not worth the extra money. The pop-up screen is small and awkward looking and I'd rather it was integrated into the dash. The 3rd row is pretty much useless, very difficult to get in and out of, no legroom or visibility once you're wedged in back there and you have to remove any kids seats or boosters on the 2nd row to access the 3rd row.the center console storage area is about an inch deep and a complete joke. I don't want to put a 32oz big gulp in my cup holder but the Q7's are about wide enough to accommodate a skinny Red Bull. Oh 1 more thing the Q7 doesn't have park assist.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

List price at least the q7 is about 25 grand higher. Unless Audi is severely discounted that is a huge premium. Quality yes what is it that much better?


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

GjR32 said:


> The Q7 is a lot more expensive whether you lease or buy and just not worth the extra money. The pop-up screen is small and awkward looking and I'd rather it was integrated into the dash. The 3rd row is pretty much useless, very difficult to get in and out of, no legroom or visibility once you're wedged in back there and you have to remove any kids seats or boosters on the 2nd row to access the 3rd row.the center console storage area is about an inch deep and a complete joke. I don't want to put a 32oz big gulp in my cup holder but the Q7's are about wide enough to accommodate a skinny Red Bull. Oh 1 more thing the Q7 doesn't have park assist.


I went to my local Audi dealership and for a Q7 Prestige I was quoted $890 a month for a 3 year lease. For the Atlas SEL Premium they wanted $870 a month for the same lease. Both deals involved trading in my leased R which has equity and $0 down. Until VW can get better lease incentives they can kick rocks. The MSRP difference on both vehicles is $25k, I think I'd rather have the Q7 over the Atlas any day.


----------



## joemarcum (Jun 2, 2017)

*Q7 Prices*

Q7 starts at $49,000 ... same price as the SEL Premium Atlas 
Q7 2.0 Premium does not include all the "features" of the SEL Premium Atlas, but add in the Q7 Premium Plus with driver assist package and hot weather ... you are just under 60k ... so around $10k more and you get a similar but not the same equip Q7 ... engines not withstanding. Also, all Q7 are Quattro ... even the 2.0


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

That's impressive.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

GTi_4_Life said:


> I went to my local Audi dealership and for a Q7 Prestige I was quoted $890 a month for a 3 year lease. For the Atlas SEL Premium they wanted $870 a month for the same lease. Both deals involved trading in my leased R which has equity and $0 down. Until VW can get better lease incentives they can kick rocks. The MSRP difference on both vehicles is $25k, I think I'd rather have the Q7 over the Atlas any day.


Yeah right.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

GTi_4_Life said:


> I went to my local Audi dealership and for a Q7 Prestige I was quoted $890 a month for a 3 year lease. For the Atlas SEL Premium they wanted $870 a month for the same lease. Both deals involved trading in my leased R which has equity and $0 down. Until VW can get better lease incentives they can kick rocks. The MSRP difference on both vehicles is $25k, I think I'd rather have the Q7 over the Atlas any day.


This doesn't really mean anything since the Atlas is brand new. In 2 months they will probably lease for like 500 bucks


----------



## Shahryar (Aug 14, 2017)

GTi_4_Life said:


> I went to my local Audi dealership and for a Q7 Prestige I was quoted $890 a month for a 3 year lease. For the Atlas SEL Premium they wanted $870 a month for the same lease. Both deals involved trading in my leased R which has equity and $0 down. Until VW can get better lease incentives they can kick rocks. The MSRP difference on both vehicles is $25k, I think I'd rather have the Q7 over the Atlas any day.


Yikes if this is true. I'm looking to lease an Atlas SEL premium and there's no way I'm doing it if that's the price. The Pilot Elite I looked at was unusually high for the lease price too coming in at $650/month with $4,000 down. If the Atlas SEL premium leasing price is really that high (I'm waiting for numbers to come back from the dealers getting one soon), then I'll just go with a '17 Audi QX60. The lease price for the one with the Deluxe Technology package (which includes all the driving assist features) is at $631/month (including tax, tags) with about $500 down. I'd def prefer the Atlas though.



puma1552 said:


> This doesn't really mean anything since the Atlas is brand new. In 2 months they will probably lease for like 500 bucks


I hope so,


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

joemarcum said:


> Q7 starts at $49,000 ... same price as the SEL Premium Atlas
> Q7 2.0 Premium does not include all the "features" of the SEL Premium Atlas, but add in the Q7 Premium Plus with driver assist package and hot weather ... you are just under 60k ... so around $10k more and you get a similar but not the same equip Q7 ... engines not withstanding. Also, all Q7 are Quattro ... even the 2.0


It is big difference between those two vehicles. 
Audi has longitudinal engine, Torsen differential. 2.0T is OK, not sure is it sufficient for such a big car. But Q7 is smaller then previous version. I drove previous version since I was considering it when I was buying SUV (got X5 in the end) and only thing that was so so sufficient was TDI because first gen. is just too damn heavy. 
Considering class, prestige, and weight, I think 3.0T is optimum for Q7, and that is then big price difference compare to Atlas.


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

I got quoted on a lease for 2017 Touraeg Executive trim with $7500 down at $735/mo and vehicle final price was around $57k. That's way too much money. Always best to wait until these cars are 2-3 years old and buy one with low miles on 60 month financing that's still certified. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Jesus - $7500 down on a lease? 



SuitUp007 said:


> I got quoted on a lease for 2017 Touraeg Executive trim with $7500 down at $735/mo and vehicle final price was around $57k. That's way too much money. Always best to wait until these cars are 2-3 years old and buy one with low miles on 60 month financing that's still certified.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Travis Grundke said:


> Jesus - $7500 down on a lease?


Yes, $0 down was around $1150/mo


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Motor Trend just compared the Atlas SEL to the Q7 2.0L. Interesting read: http://www.motortrend.com/news/2017-audi-q7-20t-quattro-or-loaded-2018-volkswagen-atlas/


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

KurtK said:


> Motor Trend just compared the Atlas SEL to the Q7 2.0L. Interesting read: http://www.motortrend.com/news/2017-audi-q7-20t-quattro-or-loaded-2018-volkswagen-atlas/


This is interesting. 

And looking online, a 2018 Q7 Premium Plus comparable to a 2018 Atlas SEL Premium is about $7,000 more. Glad the VW won this one.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

ice4life said:


> This is interesting.
> 
> And looking online, a 2018 Q7 Premium Plus comparable to a 2018 Atlas SEL Premium is about $7,000 more. Glad the VW won this one.


No way I'd be spending Q7 dollars on a 2.0T. If the money is that tight, you probably shouldn't be playing in that territory.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

ice4life said:


> This is interesting.
> 
> And looking online, a 2018 Q7 Premium Plus comparable to a 2018 Atlas SEL Premium is about $7,000 more. Glad the VW won this one.


That is why we still do not have stronger 2.0T or V6 TSI in Atlas. It is competition within the house.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Travis Grundke said:


> No way I'd be spending Q7 dollars on a 2.0T. If the money is that tight, you probably shouldn't be playing in that territory.


Amen! ironically the Q7 can be had for less as it leases significantly better.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

I Finally got delivery on my ATLAS SEL R-Line. I'm pleased with everything it has offer compared to the Q7 (old and new), except for the suspension. It bounces way too much, where it should have enough dampening to handle the size and weight. I'll be looking to install a set of bilstein HD's when they're available.

In terms of the VR6, I had the opportunity to line it up against a 2017 Q7 (3.0T) from a stop (everything in sport mode); by 4th gear it was ahead of me a car length. The ATLAS managed to keep up about a foot behind its rear bumper. Not bad for being lower on power, albeit weighing approx. 400 lbs lighter.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Don® said:


> I Finally got delivery on my ATLAS SEL R-Line. I'm pleased with everything it has offer compared to the Q7 (old and new), except for the suspension. It bounces way too much, where it should have enough dampening to handle the size and weight. I'll be looking to install a set of bilstein HD's when they're available.
> 
> In terms of the VR6, I had the opportunity to line it up against a 2017 Q7 (3.0T) from a stop (everything in sport mode); by 4th gear it was ahead of me a car length. The ATLAS managed to keep up about a foot behind its rear bumper. Not bad for being lower on power, albeit weighing approx. 400 lbs lighter.


I wonder how the VR6 does against the 2.0t Q7


----------



## AK5555 (Nov 5, 2017)

The q7 is far superior to atlas unless you use the third row often. All of the little details down to how it does the blind spot warning, the sound of the beeps, and the feel and sound of turning knobs are on a whole different level. Can't really compare atlas to q7.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> I wonder how the VR6 does against the 2.0t Q7


It’s a second quicker 0-60 mph but that is about it. Rolling 5-60 they produce the same time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

AK5555 said:


> The q7 is far superior to atlas unless you use the third row often. All of the little details down to how it does the blind spot warning, the sound of the beeps, and the feel and sound of turning knobs are on a whole different level. Can't really compare atlas to q7.


Your right you can’t compare them, One is an Audi, and costs considerably more than the other. Not really in the same class


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

0macman0 said:


> It’s a second quicker 0-60 mph but that is about it. Rolling 5-60 they produce the same time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the real world 2.0T in Audi is going to be easier to live with and drive. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

edyvw said:


> In the real world 2.0T in Audi is going to be easier to live with and drive.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like everyone here with an Atlas is making it by just fine. The real world performance is pretty much the same, and without turbo lag.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0macman0 said:


> Seems like everyone here with an Atlas is making it by just fine. The real world performance is pretty much the same, and without turbo lag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, and i love when the VR6 speaks


----------

